
AMC Theaters will no longer play Universal movies after on-demand success - gnrlbzik
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/28/21240637/amc-theaters-universal-trolls-world-tour-disney-warnermedia-digital-streaming
======
gnrlbzik
Always wanted movies to be available right away on-demand, sometimes you just
do not want to go to theaters...

Also not sure if AMC in position to do stuff like this right now..

